# Das 3G-Tablet - Neuland für den Sauerländer



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juni 2014)

*Das 3G-Tablet - Neuland für den Sauerländer*

Ich hatte heute eine dieser - wie sagt Louis immer dazu - "Spontan-Aktionen"  und mir ein 3G-Tablet angeschafft. Meine Abneigung gegen Smartphones besteht nach wie vor, aber so ein Tablet in 7"-Größe hat mich zuletzt doch irgendwie gereizt.

Über ebay bin ich nun für nen Hunni an ein Asus Phonepad 7 gekommen, natürlich Neuware und mit Rechnung.

Nun will ich mir noch eine passende Sim-Karte von 1&1 anschaffen. Zuvor habe ich aber eine Frage an alle Schon-Tablet-Besitzer:

Reicht die Flat mit max. 7,2 MBits und 500 MB Datenvolumen für 4,99€/Monat oder soll ich besser gleich den nächsthöheren Tarif mit 14, 7 MBits und 1,5 GB Datenvolumen nehmen?
Das Pad würde ich hauptsächlich zum Surfen, Emails checken, evtl. Telefonieren über Voip (soll zumindest kostenlos funktionieren, soweit ich informiert bin) und vielleicht (!) als ebook-Reader nutzen. Videos und Audio-Sachen lasse ich bewusst aus.

Weiss nicht welches Volumen ausreicht und ob es bei 3G überhaupt einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied macht, ob ich nun 7,2 oder 14,4 Mbit-Speed habe.

Eure Erfahrungen mit dieser Thematik würden mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2014)

*push*

Hat hier ernsthaft keiner ein Tablet??? Ich dachte die Dinger sind neben Smartphones DER Renner...


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juni 2014)

wenn du nur ein bisschen surfst und emails abrufst, könnten die 500 megabyte durchaus genügen.
auch 7,2 mbit genügen dafür natürlich. kommt natürlich auch darauf an, was letztendlich auch bei dir ankommt.
das ist ja ein theoretischer maximalwert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2014)

Ergo sind die 14,4 Mbits nicht zwingend nötig um einigermaßen gut surfen zu können? Tempomäßig versteht sich...


----------



## svd (27. Juni 2014)

Und für VoIP kannst du, je nach verwendetem Codec, etwas in der Größe von vlt. 40MB pro Stunde einrechnen.


----------



## ThomasThomasons (27. Juni 2014)

Also zu Verbindung:
HSDPA reicht für mich zB auch zum Spielen, in Ösiland gibt es das ganze ohne limitierung (Mobilstick internet) dh ja es reicht für YT 720P zB je nach netzlage und für alles andere auch. 

Nun der Haken:
Das Volumen, mit all den Bildern etc ist nicht viel mehr drinne als Mails checken. Sobald du YT nimmst oder ähnlicher sind 500 MB sofort weg. Womit ich die Mobilinternetangebot eher als Obsolet ansehen würde.

Naja 1.5 GB für Mobil, jenachdem was und wieviel könnte ausreichen. Wohlgemerkt, könnte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Und für VoIP kannst du, je nach verwendetem Codec, etwas in der Größe von vlt. 40MB pro Stunde einrechnen.


Okay, soviel wirds nicht werden. Ich telefoniere auswärts eher nur wenn es wichtig ist. Denke da wird keine großen Datenmenge aufkommen.

Aber ich denke, ich werde den 10-Euro-Trarif nehmen. Kann ja jeden Monat kündigen oder wechseln.


----------



## Worrel (27. Juni 2014)

Es kommt ja auch immer drauf an, wie lange du denn online was machst. Wenn du täglich stundenlang durch Bildergalerien surfst, kommt natürlich was anderes zusammen, als wenn du nur auf der Zugfahrt morgens und nachmittags/abends ne Viertelstunde hier im Forum rumsurfst und Textmails durchliest.

Man *kann *mit Surfen, EMails+ Forum jedenfalls problemlos unter 500MB bleiben.

PS: Glückwunsch zum eigenen Tricorder.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man *kann *mit Surfen, EMails+ Forum jedenfalls problemlos unter 500MB bleiben.


Eben mehr würde ich auch gar nicht machen. Mein Lieblingsseiten aussuchen, hier un Forum rumstöbern, mal meine Nachrichten checken... Das mit der Voip-Telefonie ist sogar nur bloßer Gedanke, weiss noch nicht ob ich das tatsächlich mache, aber zumindest könnte ich es.


Worrel schrieb:


> PS: Glückwunsch zum eigenen Tricorder.


He, he. Muss noch den passenden Star Trek-Ton fürs Ein- und Ausschalten draufsetzen, dann würd's passen. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2014)

Ich lese gerade bei 1und1 (und anderen Tarifen der Konkurrenz), dass Voip mit einer Datenflatrate nicht gestattet wird.
Mal unter uns: Kann man da trotzdem tricksen?


----------



## svd (28. Juni 2014)

Können die das denn verhindern?


----------



## Loosa (28. Juni 2014)

Du sagst du magst keine Smartphones... hast du also auch keines (inklusive entsprechendem Tarif)?
Frage deshalb, weil ich zu meinem iPhone für das Tablet eine SIM Partnerkarte (oder wie das heißt) für €30 dazugekauft habe und dadurch einen Telefontarif für beide Geräte benutze. Die teilen sich also das Datenvolumen und ich spare mir einen zweiten Vertrag.

Ich habe den günstigsten T-Mobile-Tarif mit 300 MB Volumen. Wenn ich nicht aufpasse kommt es da schon öfters vor, dass ich damit keinen ganzen Monat durchhalte. Zum Beispiel wenn ich aus versehen doch mal was per Mobile lade oder "youtube", ohne zu merken, dass mein WLAN aus ist. Ein Vorteil bei T-Mobile ist übrigens, dass die eine ganze Menge WLAN-Hotspots anbieten, jedenfalls in München, und mein Tarif dafür eine Flatrate hat.
Was ich empfehlen kann ist der mobile Opera-Browser. Da kann man einstellen, dass Internetseiten erst über deren Server laufen und Bilder in verschiedenen Qualitätsstufen komprimiert werden (oder ganz ausgeschaltet sind) bevor sie auf's Tablet wandern. Damit kann man beim surfen _massig_ Volumen sparen.

Von der Geschwindigkeit kommt es sehr darauf an wo du dich aufhältst. In ländlicheren Gefilden oder Kleinstädten geht die Leistung oft spürbar nach unten.



svd schrieb:


> Können die das denn verhindern?



Soweit ich weiß, ja. Ich glaube die Telekom hatte diesen Datenstrom auch erst ausgeschaltet, aber Skype geht mittlerweile. Bin aber nicht großartig informiert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Du sagst du magst keine Smartphones... hast du also auch keines (inklusive entsprechendem Tarif)?
> Frage deshalb, weil ich zu meinem iPhone für das Tablet eine SIM Partnerkarte (oder wie das heißt) für €30 dazugekauft habe und dadurch einen Telefontarif für beide Geräte benutze. Die teilen sich also das Datenvolumen und ich spare mir einen zweiten Vertrag.
> 
> Ich habe den günstigsten T-Mobile-Tarif mit 300 MB Volumen. Wenn ich nicht aufpasse kommt es da schon öfters vor, dass ich damit keinen ganzen Monat durchhalte. Zum Beispiel wenn ich aus versehen doch mal was per Mobile lade oder "youtube", ohne zu merken, dass mein WLAN aus ist. Ein Vorteil bei T-Mobile ist übrigens, dass die eine ganze Menge WLAN-Hotspots anbieten, jedenfalls in München, und mein Tarif dafür eine Flatrate hat.
> ...


Danke für die Info.

Ich werde auf Nummer sicher gehen und die Flat mit 1500 MB nehmen. Falls ich über die ersten Monate tatsächlich 500 MB-Grenze nicht überschreiten sollte, kann ich ja auf den niedrigeren Tarif wechseln.

Was die Surfgeschwindigkeit angeht, muss ich erste Praxiserfahrungen abwarten. Da ich nahe vom Ruhrpott wohne, dürften die Umstände eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht aussehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juli 2014)

So, seit heute hab ich nun die 1&1-SIM. Funzt einwandfrei, Geschwindigkeit beim Surfen ist vollkommen okay. Soweit so gut.

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage:
Wo kann ich die mobile Internetverbindung abschalten bzw. gibt es eine Funktion, dass sich 3G automatisch deaktiviert wenn man über das heimische WLAN surft?


----------



## svd (3. Juli 2014)

Hmm, vlt. kannst du ja, falls gibbet, zuerst den "Flugzeugmodus", dann das WLAN aktivieren.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage:
> Wo kann ich die mobile Internetverbindung abschalten bzw. gibt es eine Funktion, dass sich 3G automatisch deaktiviert wenn man über das heimische WLAN surft?



das sollte eigentlich automatisch ohne weiteres zutun deinerseits gehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juli 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das sollte eigentlich automatisch ohne weiteres zutun deinerseits gehen.


Nur: Woran erkenne ich das? Muss ja den Überblick behalten wie viel an Datenverkehr über 3G geht.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nur: Woran erkenne ich das? Muss ja den Überblick behalten wie viel an Datenverkehr über 3G geht.



oben in der statusleiste wird dir doch vermutlich die netzverbindung angezeigt. 
wenn da nix von wegen 3g steht (also zb h für hsdpa) und daneben das wlan-symbol ist, dann surfst du NUR im wlan.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juli 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> oben in der statusleiste wird dir doch vermutlich die netzverbindung angezeigt.
> wenn da nix von wegen 3g steht (also zb h für hsdpa) und daneben das wlan-symbol ist, dann surfst du NUR im wlan.


Okay. Nun wird WLAN angezeigt. Und du bist dir sicher dass 3G nun abgeschaltet ist solange WLAN verfügbar ist?


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und du bist dir sicher dass 3G nun abgeschaltet ist solange WLAN verfügbar ist?



ja, sollte so sein. 
außerdem kannst du dir ja die datennutzung anzeigen lassen, irgendwo unter einstellungen. dann kannste 100%ig auf nummer sicher gehen. den menüpunkt sollte es bei deinem gerät ja auch geben, nehm ich an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2014)

Zum Thema Browser:
Soll ich beim vorinstalliertem Chrome bleiben oder gibt Empfehlenswertere hinsichlich Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Loosa (5. Juli 2014)

Ob das 3G-Modul zwecks Stromsparen abgeschaltet wird weiß ich nicht. Aber der Datenverkehr geht nur über WLAN wenn das Symbol dazu angezeigt wird.

Bei Browsern finde ich für 3G Opera sehr praktisch, weil da sämtliche Bilder vorkomprimiert oder ganz abgeschaltet werden, was eine deutliche Datenreduzierung bringt. Die Ersparnis kann man sich auch anzeigen lassen. Ist im Seitenaufbau aber womöglich etwas langsamer weil die Bilder alle über die Opera-Server kommen.
Als iOS-Nutzer hab ich Chrome aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Bei Browsern finde ich für 3G Opera sehr praktisch, weil da sämtliche Bilder vorkomprimiert oder ganz abgeschaltet werden, was eine deutliche Datenreduzierung bringt.



das kann chrome inzwischen auch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2014)

Habe eine neue Frage:
Der in den Android-Einstellungen angezeigte Datenverbrauch... Ist das jener für das Surfen über das mobile Internet? Ich denke mal doch, oder?! Laut meinem Tablet zeigt dieser bisher nur knappe 80 Mb an, große Daten (mehrere 100 Mb) habe ich über WLAN gezogen. Würde ich alles summieren müsste ich in den ersten 2 Wochen seit dem Besitz der SIM locker Nein halben GB runtergeladen haben.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2014)

ja, das sollten nur die mobidaten sein.
man kann sich aber auch die wlan-daten anzeigen lassen. weiß aber nicht, ob das bei jeder android-version funktioniert. 

bei meinem handy sieht das dann zb so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2014)

Aha. Einstellung gefunden.

Tjoah... Wenn das weiterhin so niedrig bleibt, kann ich wohl gleich wieder in den niedrigsten Tarif für 5 Euro wechseln. Der Speed-Test brachte im Schnitt 3-4 Mbit, womit die 14,4 Mbit im jetzigen Tarif eh nix bringen. Der Durchschnittswert reicht mir allerdings auch, frustfreies Surfen ist in jedem Fall gegeben.


----------

